# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  IGF1 LR3 Results

## c5529

I'm starting my 5th week on IGF1 LR3 at 60 mcgs PWO. I will end the cycle at 5 weeks and then do slin for 5 weeks then back to IGF, etc, etc...

My results have been AWESOME!!!! I have not changed anything with my AAS cycle -- The only change has been to add IGF to my normal cycle. I am up 6 pounds!!!! I know this does not sound like much to many of you, but I was 5'6" 224 with about 6 to 8% BF when I started, and now I've finally broken 230 with BF still around 7%!!!! 

The positive and negative side effects I noticed were:

1) Tremendous pumps
2) Slight numbness in my hands at times
3) Tremendous increase in appetite

It's not cheap, but I highly recommend IGF for anyone who is considering it....

I always want to publicly thank RedBaron and Gear for all of their help with my cycle...

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

thats really sweet bro congrats! whose LR3 are you using?

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

thats great to hear bro! i plan on incorporating IGF to my next cycle and its always great to hear good things about it especially when ijust invested in it...good luck with the rest of ur cycle!!

----------


## JohnnyB

Dayum you're a fire plug

JohnnyB

----------


## Gear

Sounds good bro. It feels good when results start coming out doesnt it? Well done and keep us updated.

-Gear

----------


## chionardo

What AAS are you using with the IGF?

----------


## c5529

Thans again everyone....

Mr. Sparkle, I'm using Research Tech, Inc. I can try to get some info to you if you'd like......

Gear, yes, there is nothing like seeing results!!!!!! Frainkly, it's been getting harder and harder to get results and I really don't want to take more AAS - so 6 lean pounds from IGF has been incredible!!! 

Chionardo, here is my cycle (roughly as is it changes a fair amount!)

Test E 1000 mgs EW (I've gone up to 1500 mgs EW, but the side effects really start to kick in for me)
Deca 600 mgs EW (I was using EQ, but had to stop due to some side effect problems with it - increased anxiety)
Test Prop 100 mgs ED (first 8 weeks and last 8 weeks of cycle)
Tren A 100 mgs ED (I do this for 6-8 weeks and then off for 6 then back on)
Proviron 50 to 100 mgs ED
Nolvadex 20 mgs ED
GH 4 IU's ED
Slin will be incorporated during my 5 off weeks from IGF (they'll be alternated)
If I've got a contest coming up I will often incorporate Winny at 50 mgs ED for 6-8 weeks as Winny works very well for me..

My AAS cycle is typically for about 30 weeks, then I do a PCT (HCG , clomid, and nolva), and then I start my cycle again (I know I need to be off more, but with competitions I really have to be on pretty much all the time except for the brief PCT). Hope this helps!!!!

I'll let everyone know how my slin cycle goes starting next week!!!!!!

----------


## Nicky B

You are taking all that and you are only up 7 pounds  :Don't know:

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

> You are taking all that and you are only up 7 pounds


your kidding right?
look at his stats, hes freakin huge.... give me a break, you think you will always gain 15-20lbs everytime you hit a cycle? after a while you tend to peak a little... or a lot....

----------


## jgg1221

> You are taking all that and you are only up 7 pounds


maybe he just means seven pounds from igf


cuz i would think youd gain a LOT more than 7lbs with all that sauce

----------


## joevette

Nice results bro. I'm on 40mcg of IGF-1 LR3 as well as 3mg of PGF2-A (5x per day) and alot of AAS. My weight is only up 2lbs since I started the IGF-1 (about 3 weeks ago), but my body composition is changing nicely. I'm gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time.

You're a big mother, got any pics?

----------


## c5529

thanks for all the replies everyone! 

Nikky B and Jgg1221, as Mr. Sparkle said, I'm pretty much as far as I can go with AAS. Keep in mind I'm only 5'6" and 230 with approx 7% bf (this puts me at exactly the same as Dexter Jackson).....When I started weightlifting years ago I weighed 140!!! So I've added almost 100 pounds of muscle on a small frame...Unfortunately, the AAS cycle pretty much only maintains me at this point. It also hardens me up quite a bit too....I'm sure that if I went up to 2 grams of test a week that I'd put on more size, but as I mentioned the effects really get me at about 1.5 grams a week...Since I've pretty much peaked on my AAS cycle -- that's why I'm so excited about adding the 6 quality pounds from the IGF after 5 weeks....I just turned pro about a year ago, so this 6 pounds will really help me enter the pro ranks in my first few contests......I'm really excited to turn pro, I've been working out for 20 years (I'm mid 30's now), and competing seriously for about 5, so it's been a long and very hard road for me to get here!!! 

Jovette, congrats on your IGF results after 3 weeks -- you're having the same positive results that I am.....Also, if I can figure out how to block out my face I'll post some pictures....If you look in this month's Ironman they talk about the pro contests this year, and I'm mentioned with pictures (so if you look at my height and weight you can probably figure out who I am!!!)...

Also, if anyone has suggestions or constructive criticism on my cycle I'm very open and would love to hear from you.....

----------


## chionardo

You say you are a pro, do you mean an IFBB Pro? if so, whats your name and do you have pictures so we can see? 

Thanks

----------


## c5529

yes, IFBB pro.....sorry Bro, I can't put my name here on this site -- don't want to go to jail!!!!....I'm going to be getting some pics posted with my face blocked out....

----------


## cpt steele

Nice stats and good work ethic bro.. Glad you liking the igf it works well for me too. After I use it it seems like gear responds better more muslce fibers or satelite cells I guess..

----------


## c5529

> Nice stats and good work ethic bro.. Glad you liking the igf it works well for me too. After I use it it seems like gear responds better more muslce fibers or satelite cells I guess..


Thanks Bro for the comments -- I really appreciate it.....

That's good to hear about gear responding better as well due to the IGF -- perhaps I'll get a little more from AAS cycle too....

----------


## benrock

any risk of blood pressure increase from igf , ? thanks

----------


## jgg1221

impressive

----------


## c5529

Thanks jgg1221 -- I really appreciate it...

benrock - I'm not an expert on that, but I have not had any blood pressure increase with my IGF use.

----------


## chionardo

Not that I'm doubting what you say but I would have thought that being an IFBB Pro you would have already used IGF-1? Have you ever appeared in Flex or any other magazines?

----------


## Baba

What page are you on in the Ironman mag this month. I've got a copy.

----------


## c5529

No, I've not used IGF before....I have been very fortunate in that I react very well to AAS....Admittedly, I have used huge doses of AAS at times (2+ grams per week of test, trend, dbol , winny, prop, anadrol , etc) and I'm looking for alternatives to the extreme doses of AAS -- that's why I'm trying the IGF....I have not competed in a pro contest yet, I just recently got my pro card at an NPC contest....

Unfortunately, I just don't feel comfortable telling anyone who I am or posting pictures -- you just never now who is online "wathing" us....I won't give the exact page, but I'll just say that if you look at the article on upcoming pro contests for a short bodybuilder who recently turned pro, you can figure out who I am!!! I give you my word that I really do have my IFBB pro card -- I'm not bs'ing and have no reason to do so! 

I will never beat Jay, Lee, or Dexter, but I'm happy and honored to be able to step on stage with them...It's really been a long road to get here!!!! Hopefully, I won't embarass myself at my pro debut!!!!

Sorry, I'm being a bit vague as to who I am, but the government is really watching many of the top amateurs and pros right now and I'm a bit paranoid.....

----------


## BrownBomber

Is the IGF your using media or receptor grade?

Thanks
BB

PS - While on IGF did you up your protein intake dramtically?

----------


## c5529

Mine is media grade...

I'm at about 450-500 grams of protein a day right now and have been for the last several years.....I did not up the protein with the IGF, but I found that my hunger level when up dramatically within the first week of taking the IGF -- It made it a lot easier to get the 500 grams in. Prior to IGF I could do about 350 comfortably, but with IGF, I find that I'm ALWAYS hungry which makes it much easier to get the high protein levels in.....I willl say that my carb intake has increased with the IGF, again, simply because I'm sooooooo hungry all the time...Even with the increased carbs my bf has NOT gone up and may have even dropped a bit.....I'm really impressed with IGF..... 

In my research on IGF, a lot of what I found was to make sure that your protein intake is at 2 times your bodyweight....

Hope this helps.

----------


## Nicky B

sorry for that my post i didn't look at your profile before i posted which i usally do. I just looked at what you were taking and said to my self holy s**t.
This is probley your 6-8 cycle so its understandable. My next cycle will include somebig doses. And im glad another person on these boards is using igf-1 and getting great results. And sorry again c5529.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## c5529

> sorry for that my post i didn't look at your profile before i posted which i usally do. I just looked at what you were taking and said to my self holy s**t.
> This is probley your 6-8 cycle so its understandable. My next cycle will include somebig doses. And im glad another person on these boards is using igf-1 and getting great results. And sorry again c5529.


Oh my God, no need to apologize bro!!!!! Good luck with your next cycle...again, based on my experience I think you'll love the IGF. I'm actually up one more pound from when this thread began!!!!!

----------


## tycin

this has got me really looking forward to getting my igf! should have it ina week or so, glad to hear everything is working out for u c5529. keep us posted with results

----------


## c5529

I'll keep you posted....I just can't say enough good about IGF!!! Just be ready to eat like a horse!!!!

----------


## tycin

> I'll keep you posted....I just can't say enough good about IGF!!! Just be ready to eat like a horse!!!!


fuk i already eat like a savage and cant get full! its gon kill me if it makes me eat more LOL

----------


## slowpain

are you taking the IGF-1 IM bilateral shots PWO or just sub-Q?

----------


## Whitey

bump

----------


## c5529

> are you taking the IGF-1 IM bilateral shots PWO or just sub-Q?


I'm taking them post workout IM with an insulin syringe....I typically inject into the shoulder. You can definitely do them bilaterally into the muscles you worked -- there does seem to be some conflicting info on whether or not IGF LR3 does or does not provide a site injection benefit....maybe someone can clear this up????

----------


## CarbonCopy

> Thans again everyone....
> 
> Mr. Sparkle, I'm using Research Tech, Inc. I can try to get some info to you if you'd like......
> 
> Gear, yes, there is nothing like seeing results!!!!!! Frainkly, it's been getting harder and harder to get results and I really don't want to take more AAS - so 6 lean pounds from IGF has been incredible!!! 
> 
> Chionardo, here is my cycle (roughly as is it changes a fair amount!)
> 
> Test E 1000 mgs EW (I've gone up to 1500 mgs EW, but the side effects really start to kick in for me)
> ...



I gained 7lbs of water weight just reading your list. It must be true that you respond less to AAS over time? Or are you just looking for a better route for growth? Just wondering bro. Thanks.

Later,

CC

----------


## c5529

> I gained 7lbs of water weight just reading your list. It must be true that you respond less to AAS over time? Or are you just looking for a better route for growth? Just wondering bro. Thanks.
> 
> Later,
> 
> CC


LOL! Yeah, I think I'm gaining water weight looking at it too!! 

To answer your question, yes, I'm looking for a better or alternative route....I just can't increase the AAS too much past the cycle highlighted above...As I mentioned, I've taken much higher doses, but when I do I begin to really encounter the side effects (blood pressure, headaches, and even blood in the urine -- I encounter that when I go too far over 2 grams per week -- blood in the urine is a guarantee to freak you out!!!)...

I really don't know if you respond less over time or not -- Personally, I don't think that I respond less, but for me I've pretty much hit my plateau on the cycle I highlighted -- it's more like the cycle above maintains me at this point. Considering I'm up 100 pounds of lean mass since I started all of this years ago, the steroids , training, and diet have definitely worked....It makes me wonder if higher doses at this point would even do anything for me -- I just don't know....I guess maybe it's the same for all the pros -- if you think about it, can Ronnie get any bigger by taking more roids???? I'd like know what everyone's opinion is on that question........

but again for me, even though I've taken much, much higher doses, I just can't do that anymore so the IGF has been a tremendous help to breaking my plateau......your question is hard to answer -- hope this helps!

----------


## Whitey

> I'm taking them post workout IM with an insulin syringe....I typically inject into the shoulder. You can definitely do them bilaterally into the muscles you worked -- there does seem to be some conflicting info on whether or not IGF LR3 does or does not provide a site injection benefit....maybe someone can clear this up????


Seems like a safe bet to conclude that you have not observed a site injection benefit then? That is interesting.

----------


## c5529

> Seems like a safe bet to conclude that you have not observed a site injection benefit then? That is interesting.


I myself have not noticed a site benefit, but that may just be me. I've seen some threads where others swear that they're getting site benefits....

----------


## Whitey

c5529, great thread, bro - appreciate the info, thanks for letting us learn from your experience - hope you stay a while, brother.

----------


## c5529

> c5529, great thread, bro - appreciate the info, thanks for letting us learn from your experience - hope you stay a while, brother.


Thanks Bro -- I'm REALLY glad this thread has been so helpful.....I love this site and everyone on it...I've learned more about steroids , IGF, etc., than I thought possible....I feel like I owe everyone on this site so much so I'm glad I can contribute my small piece....It's too bad we all can't meet and talk in person!!!!

I must admit this site is kind of addictive!!! I can't walk past my computer without looking at it!!!! LOL

----------


## BARBENDER29

Nice stats bro and congrats on your gains.I will be running IGF for the first time in my upcoming cycle and reading your thread just make s me look forward to it that much more.Keep it up bro!!

----------


## chionardo

c5529, I believe that you are telling the truth so I apologise if it seemed like I was having a go. I am starting a cycle withing the next 3 months with LR3 IGF-1 and AAS, it will be the first time I've used IGF-1. I have a cycle planned out and I would be greatful if you could give me your opinion on it as you obviously know what you are doing. Thanks.


CYCLE:-

LR3 IGF-1 50mcg ED PWO IM Bi-laterally WKS1-4, 9-12, and 17-20
Test Cypionate 500mg PW WKS 1-13 (runs with Deca and 1st 2 weeks winny)
Deca 400mg PW WKS 5-12
Winny 50mg ED WKS 12-17
Test Propionate 100mg ED WKS 1-4, 14-17 (so that it runs with the Winny)


PCT:-

HCG 500IU Every 3 Days WKS 7-16
Nolva 20mg ED WKS 16-19 (and 20mg ED if I see gyno starting during cycle)
Clomid 150mg ED WKS 16-17, 100mg ED WKS 18-19

----------


## c5529

> c5529, I believe that you are telling the truth so I apologise if it seemed like I was having a go. I am starting a cycle withing the next 3 months with LR3 IGF-1 and AAS, it will be the first time I've used IGF-1. I have a cycle planned out and I would be greatful if you could give me your opinion on it as you obviously know what you are doing. Thanks.
> 
> 
> CYCLE:-
> 
> LR3 IGF-1 50mcg ED PWO IM Bi-laterally WKS1-4, 9-12, and 17-20
> Test Cypionate 500mg PW WKS 1-13 (runs with Deca and 1st 2 weeks winny)
> Deca 400mg PW WKS 5-12
> Winny 50mg ED WKS 12-17
> ...


I appreciate you asking for my input....I will say that I'm not an IGF expert -- that claim goes to RedBaron, Gear, Johnny B and some others (I am forever indebted to these Bros)....but I'll be happy to give my 2 cents.

Overall your cycle looks GREAT to me -- it's obviously very well thought out...You'll get GREAT results from it.....

For my 2 cents, I have the following minor suggestions:

1) I'd run the deca from week 1 to week 12 (You could even run it to week 15 if you want to, but definitely start at week 1).
2) Your cycle ends at week 17 with Test Prop/Winny so I would not start the clomid until week 18 and then run it as you specified. Starting at week 16 is a bit soon. 
3) I'd run the HCG through week 17.
4) Similar to #2, I'd start the nolvadex at 20 mgs per day at week 18.

Again, my comments are very minor. This is a very solid cycle....perhaps some other Bros have input too?????????

Good luck Bro -- You are going to put some great, quality mass on.....just curious, what are your stats????

----------


## chionardo

Thanks for your suggestions, I have had some help from Redbaron and also from the bro's in the steroids forum at BB.com. So now the cycle is sorted (all but acquiring the necessary), I just need to sort my diet out. I'm assuming you must know a lot about diet too having competed at the level you're at so I'd like to ask for some help if thats ok? 
I am 24yrs old, about 210 6ft1", at the moment I'm consuming about 3500cals maybe a bit less on non training days, now when I start the cycle I don't want to be upping the cals too quickly do I??? I am assuming that would cause me to gain excess bodyfat, so I was thinking of starting out at around 3800 cals for weeks 1-4, then upping to around 4100 cals for weeks 5-8, then 4500 for weeks 9-12 and 5700 for weeks 13-20, does this sound like it would work? I'm not sure though on coming back down because obviously I don't want to be on 5700 cals OFF the gear and IGF because I won't have the same intensity of workouts and I won't have the fat burning from the IGF-1. Basically I just want to get EVERYTHING 100% before I start the cycle because it's costing me a lot of money.

Thanks for your help
Ben

----------


## JYZZA

5'6" 230 with approx 7% bf is huge....Thats a short frame with tons of weight on it and at 7%bf u must look great....if you have some pics please share them w/ us..

----------


## w_rballs

> I myself have not noticed a site benefit, but that may just be me. I've seen some threads where others swear that they're getting site benefits....



ive been taking it for a little over a week now... and i swear i am having site enhancement. ive been injecting only into bi's and tris 60mcg/day PWO. and my tris are much fuller and my bis are leaning up like crazy. oh yeah the peak has increased also . i love igf

----------


## Whitey

good to hear bro - keep up the good work and keep us posted.

----------


## bronzebeefcake

Now these are the kinds of posts that keep me interested in IGF......

----------


## CarbonCopy

> LOL! Yeah, I think I'm gaining water weight looking at it too!! 
> 
> To answer your question, yes, I'm looking for a better or alternative route....I just can't increase the AAS too much past the cycle highlighted above...As I mentioned, I've taken much higher doses, but when I do I begin to really encounter the side effects (blood pressure, headaches, and even blood in the urine -- I encounter that when I go too far over 2 grams per week -- blood in the urine is a guarantee to freak you out!!!)...
> 
> I really don't know if you respond less over time or not -- Personally, I don't think that I respond less, but for me I've pretty much hit my plateau on the cycle I highlighted -- it's more like the cycle above maintains me at this point. Considering I'm up 100 pounds of lean mass since I started all of this years ago, the steroids , training, and diet have definitely worked....It makes me wonder if higher doses at this point would even do anything for me -- I just don't know....I guess maybe it's the same for all the pros -- if you think about it, can Ronnie get any bigger by taking more roids???? I'd like know what everyone's opinion is on that question........
> 
> but again for me, even though I've taken much, much higher doses, I just can't do that anymore so the IGF has been a tremendous help to breaking my plateau......your question is hard to answer -- hope this helps!



Thanks for the reply bro this did help answer my question.

Later,

CC

----------


## c5529

> ive been taking it for a little over a week now... and i swear i am having site enhancement. ive been injecting only into bi's and tris 60mcg/day PWO. and my tris are much fuller and my bis are leaning up like crazy. oh yeah the peak has increased also . i love igf


Hey Bro, that's great to hear...I'll experiment more with site enhancements from it...I agree, I love it too!!!!

----------


## c5529

> Thanks for your suggestions, I have had some help from Redbaron and also from the bro's in the steroids forum at BB.com. So now the cycle is sorted (all but acquiring the necessary), I just need to sort my diet out. I'm assuming you must know a lot about diet too having competed at the level you're at so I'd like to ask for some help if thats ok? 
> I am 24yrs old, about 210 6ft1", at the moment I'm consuming about 3500cals maybe a bit less on non training days, now when I start the cycle I don't want to be upping the cals too quickly do I??? I am assuming that would cause me to gain excess bodyfat, so I was thinking of starting out at around 3800 cals for weeks 1-4, then upping to around 4100 cals for weeks 5-8, then 4500 for weeks 9-12 and 5700 for weeks 13-20, does this sound like it would work? I'm not sure though on coming back down because obviously I don't want to be on 5700 cals OFF the gear and IGF because I won't have the same intensity of workouts and I won't have the fat burning from the IGF-1. Basically I just want to get EVERYTHING 100% before I start the cycle because it's costing me a lot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Ben


Hey Bro, I'm going to send you a PM in a few minutes....

----------


## felthamboy

hi guys sorry to bring back and old post but im going to be starting a cycle that is almost the same as chionardo and i have the same ? about diet i have heard you cant put fat on when on igf-1 ans that you sould eat as much as you can is this true

thanks simon

----------


## Felon

Next week I am starting LR IGF-1 and I have a few questions if you don't mind.

How do you measure 40mcg's in an insulin syringe? Do you use a 1/2 CC syringe?

If I am taking 40mcg's a day do you suggest doing 20 in one pec and 20 in the other ( for example )

Should I split up the injections? 

I am taking GH @ 4IU's a day now - should I take less while on IGF?

I am also taking pgf2 ... what's the best way to take it with IGF?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## felthamboy

insulin syringe mate 
i would just do 1 pec day1 and the other day 2

simon

----------

